# Oh no.... Dubai vs Abu Dhabi?



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

pals,

just found out that my man is going to be shifted from working in Dubai, to working in Abu Dhabi.

I just got a job in Dubai and signed the contract yesterday.

His job requires him to work odd hours, sometimes from 6am to 11pm.

I am so scared. I don't know where to live, when he will be home, or anything, my head is a mess. I'll be working in health care city.

It's enough that I'm moving away from everything I have here, and everyone I know, to start a new life in Dubai with my husband. 
The fact that they have sprung this on me really upsets me and I'm worried like crazy.

Any suggestions, advise or sanity checks would be greatly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Rental prices in both areas are similar, though I believe there are less available in AD at the moment.

The travel between the 2 (for either of you) is doable..an hr or so (depending how far in AD you hubby works, or where you live in AD)

So sorry to hear all this, as I know you were all excited about the big move.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks mate. It's just something a little extra to worry about. I'm getting married this saturday, and now I'm so worried about not living in dubai, which i have done so much research on, to AD which I know nothing about.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

alli said:


> thanks mate. It's just something a little extra to worry about. I'm getting married this saturday, and now I'm so worried about not living in dubai, which i have done so much research on, to AD which I know nothing about.


Hello alli

Congrats and good luck for ur wedding !!
I would say be cheerful and dont worry abt the moving as this is the best time of ur life. just keep rest of the things aside for a while and celebrate ur nuptials.

Forum will help u with life in AD too .... chill !! dont worry u gonna be fine with that too.

good luk again  

ruby


----------

